# Vagcheck & Was - Tour 2008 - feeler post



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Chaps, we have been asked a number of times about doing a tour and wanted to see what the thoughts were on this.

*Was* as most of you know originated the Angel eye mod that many of us have, and could do them as well as offering other lighting mods with the Clear/Smoke Corners

Was Could offer:-
Angel Eyes, R8 style lights & clear/smoke corners

Vagcheck Could offer:-
Remaps, Diagnostic reviews, Wak boxes, Boost Gauge installs, Cruise control install, double brake light mod, Symmetry Mod.

The idea would be to drive around the UK over say a week and offer our services sometime in the next few months.

We'd like to hear from everyone to suggest what they may be interested in and their locations to guage demand and help plan road trip if it looks feasible.

Let us know what you think..


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Wak said:


> Chaps, we have been asked a number of times about doing a tour and wanted to see what the thoughts were on this.
> 
> *Was* as most of you know originated the Angel eye mod that many of us have, and could do them as well as offering other lighting mods with the Clear/Smoke Corners
> 
> ...


Sounds a brilliant idea...don't supose it will be arranged before Sunday though eh?? :roll:

Matt


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I'll tell you on sunday! :roll:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Wak I need some tiling done and a bit of painting well if you don't ask :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

On another note you get a mention on my Redline feature next month as does Was    

And a couple of others who will remain nameless :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

what a good idea !!!!! come down to essex area and ill try and get aload of us to come and see you


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Angel eyes on TT's are rare in South Wales...and nowhere local to get an excellent map..think you may have a few takers down this way!!

Does Dean have too many tools to follow along too??

Matt


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

robokn said:


> On another note you get a mention on my Redline feature next month as does Was
> 
> And a couple of others who will remain nameless :roll: :roll: :roll:


No Rob its fine, i really dont mind if u wanna mention me...

Wak, sounds like a plan... I take it for granted that yr less than half an hour from me! Let someone else less fortunate than me in the northern hemisphere benefit from yr excellent products and service...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Wak, Sounds excellent to me, no one decent anywhere near West Wales.  Remap, Cambelt/water pp etc, Vent boost gauge all on my list.  Bit of a trek though.
H.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Harold said:


> Hi Wak, Sounds excellent to me, no one decent anywhere near West Wales.  Remap, Cambelt/water pp etc, Vent boost gauge all on my list.  Bit of a trek though.
> H.


Cambelt.... hmm theres an Idea, get 4rings on the deal too! our support Van!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Can you do me some R8 style lights? :lol:


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

had the reply from your mate wak think it was WAS
said that for MOT that the sidelight had to be covered up or something can you confirm this mate?

cheers


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

jampott said:


> Can you do me some R8 style lights? :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

you crack me up....


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Adam TTR said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Can you do me some R8 style lights? :lol:
> ...


dont encourage him.! :roll:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

chrishTT said:


> had the reply from your mate wak think it was WAS
> said that for MOT that the sidelight had to be covered up or something can you confirm this mate?
> 
> cheers


The R8 mod uses switched regultors, you can switch them off if you need to.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

jampott said:


> Can you do me some R8 style lights? :lol:


can you still get your head thru the door? :roll:


----------



## TTaberdeen (Dec 13, 2007)

If your heading up to Scoland it is a brilliant idea, if your not heading this way it's possibly the worst idea i have ever heard!!! :roll:

No seriously, if your heading anywhere up north i am dam sure there will be a load of us scots interested (remember to ask for money up front though :lol: )

Cheers


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

We just need to see if there is enough interest to make it worth coming!


----------



## 225COOP (Jun 15, 2007)

Would like symmetry, double brake lights and clear corners!


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Wak, how about you Was, Morgan, Dean etc going to Rockingham?

Do we have an area there for TT owners (sorry not been before), or is it just TTOC member area?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Would love some smoked corners and a few extras that vag check offers... may even stretch to cc price dependant (oh and titanium inserts, lol)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes mate as was planning coming down to was at somepoint over the summer when funds allowed. Good call.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

hi wak did this ever get going or have I missed it !! I would be interested in a remap I'm in Bristol

Charles


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

i think we have missed it


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

cr*p


----------

